
Early Adopters Are Useless - breily
http://technosailor.com/2008/05/16/early-adopters-are-useless/
======
akd
Early adopters are useless for a company like Amazon which can advertise the
Kindle on their front page to several million people each day. If you don't
have that kind of existing customer base you need the early adopters to push
your products for you.

